# SHOW SHEEN ON DOGS?



## Kathie

Has anyone used Show Sheen on their dog? If so, what did you think of it?


----------



## desi's mom

I dilute it with water and spray on Desi's coat while she is being groomed. It helps to reduce breakage in the hair while brushing.

I probably do a 1/6 show sheen to water mix. I used to use this in my former life as a horse person but I thought it would be too strong to use without diluting it on a small dog.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Tom King

Products with silicone in them will weaken the hair shafts so you get more breakage. Rare use might not matter, but I wouldn't use it repeatedly. We have it out in the barn for the horses, but their hair is a lot shorter with thicker shafts than the dogs'.


----------



## Kathie

Thanks, Tom, I was wondering if it had silicone in it and thought I had heard that it wasn't good except for occasional use.


----------



## GrannyMouse

Tom King said:


> Products with silicone in them will weaken the hair shafts so you get more breakage. Rare use might not matter, but I wouldn't use it repeatedly. We have it out in the barn for the horses, but their hair is a lot shorter with thicker shafts than the dogs'.


What would you suggest using?


----------



## JASHavanese

Kathie said:


> Has anyone used Show Sheen on their dog? If so, what did you think of it?


I wouldn't suggest it because of the silicone in it. The same with Cowboy Magic.
We use the white tube of conditioner in the box of Loreal hair color. It closes the hair shaft which makes it stronger and conditions the coat. It's also a great detangler. Make sure you rinse it out very well then finish up with pouring distilled water over the dog.


----------



## Kathie

Thanks, Jan, I will definitely try it. I see my aunt once a year and she brings me several tubes of it since she has short hair. I love it and use it on my hair and maybe a couple of times on Abby. I will try it on a regular basis and see if it helps. Her cottony hair needs all the help it can get!


----------



## krandall

Kathie said:


> Thanks, Jan, I will definitely try it. I see my aunt once a year and she brings me several tubes of it since she has short hair. I love it and use it on my hair and maybe a couple of times on Abby. I will try it on a regular basis and see if it helps. Her cottony hair needs all the help it can get!


I love that stuff too! I wish they sold it separately!!!


----------



## Narwyn

JASHavanese said:


> I wouldn't suggest it because of the silicone in it. The same with Cowboy Magic.
> We use the white tube of conditioner in the box of Loreal hair color. It closes the hair shaft which makes it stronger and conditions the coat. It's also a great detangler. Make sure you rinse it out very well then finish up with pouring distilled water over the dog.


That Loreal stuff is great! I usually don't share with the dogs though ound: Pantene sells an intense repair conditioner in a jar that is pretty close, and you don't have to keep ditching the hair dye.

I tend to use CC Ice on Ice or Coat Handler Anti-Stat for every day brushing.


----------



## krandall

Narwyn said:


> That Loreal stuff is great! I usually don't share with the dogs though ound: Pantene sells an intense repair conditioner in a jar that is pretty close, and you don't have to keep ditching the hair dye.
> 
> I tend to use CC Ice on Ice or Coat Handler Anti-Stat for every day brushing.


Except Ice on Ice is silicone based too. (I don't know about the other one... haven't tried it)

I just dilute my regular conditioner (Biogroom Silk) 1/10 and use that in a spray bottle as my every day grooming spray.


----------



## Narwyn

krandall said:


> Except Ice on Ice is silicone based too. (I don't know about the other one... haven't tried it)
> 
> I just dilute my regular conditioner (Biogroom Silk) 1/10 and use that in a spray bottle as my every day grooming spray.


Ice does have some but less than most products - especially horse products! It is a trade off as it does have sun screen, which helps keep the black hair black.

The Coat Handler stuff does not have silicone.

I have had zero luck with diluted conditioners as a spray. I've found it just sucks up dirt, which builds up fast and wrecks the coat. Different things work for different hair though!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I use Ice on Ice also because the diluted stuff does seem to attract the dirt! I use Isle of the dog on Yogi and Pantene deep conditioner. On Misty I use only the Pantene she has a silker coat. I wash all the dogs once a week but Yogi's hair needs more conditioning then the others.


----------



## rdanielle

Interesting, I actually bought Shown Sheen after reading about Afghan show breeders using it because it doesn't have silicone in it?


----------



## graciesmum

rdanielle said:


> Interesting, I actually bought Shown Sheen after reading about Afghan show breeders using it because it doesn't have silicone in it?


After grooming an Afghan whose owners brought in the Show Sheen for me to use, I was impressed with how good it worked. I mentioned to my boss that I may get some for my own dogs - it worked that good. She is huge into needing to know what is in the products so she called them. After talking to several people, no one could tell her what was in it or if it was silicone based or not.


----------



## krandall

rdanielle said:


> Interesting, I actually bought Shown Sheen after reading about Afghan show breeders using it because it doesn't have silicone in it?


I'm a horse person, and can tell you for sure... It MOST DEFINITELY has silicone in it. You can't beat it for keeping long horse tails untangled, but I've avoided using it on Kodi because of the warnings I've read about using it on dogs.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

How do you guys know what the ingredients are? I bought Ice on Ice and now learn it has silicone. I just looked up the Coat Handler and the ingredients aren't on the web site. I also bought some spray at our local Chow Hound and that does not have an ingredient list either. It is somewhat frustrating.

ETA: I have been putting a bit of Kiehls Creme with Silk Groom on the really cottony part of her coat on her back and it makes her hair quite soft.


----------



## graciesmum

Usually you have to call the companies and they will give you the ingredient info.


----------



## krandall

graciesmum said:


> Usually you have to call the companies and they will give you the ingredient info.


Great pic! You made me laugh!:biggrin1:


----------

